# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  طريقة عمل فورمات للاب توب

## mohamed73

جهاز اللاب توب  على الرغم من كفائته في الاوقات الاولى بعد الشراء الا انه بعد الاستخدام  المكثف و مرور عدة اشهر او اعوام ستحتاج في غالب الامر الى عمل فورمات له ،  حيث يبدأ نظام التشغيل في البطء و الثقل اثناء عملية الفتح و الاغلاق و  كذلك ظهور عدد من المشكلات نتيجة تحميل الملفات الكثيرة و الكبيرة عليه ،  او ربما ترغب في تفريغ جميع محتويات اللاب توب من اجل بيعه . اي  كان الهدف من وراء عمل فورمات للاب توب او اي كانت المشكلة التي به ،  يعتبر عمل الفورمات لمختلف الاجهزة ” لاب توب ، حاسوب مكتبي ، هاتف ذكي ،  جهاز لوحي ” هي احد الطرق المؤثرة في تحسين اداء الجهاز ، خلال موضعنا  التالي سنتحدث عن كيفية عمل فورمات للاب توب بالطريقة الصحيحة .*طريقة عمل فورمات للاب توب*اذا كانت هناك ملفات هامة على اللاب توب و لا تريد ان تحذف منك فيمكنك اما ان تقوم بعمل لها نسخ احتياطي  على برامج التخزين السحابي او ان تقوم بوضعها في بارتيشن معين و لا تقوم  بمسح هذا البارتيشن ، دعونا الان نتعرف على طريقة عمل الفورمات للاب توب  ابتداء من نسخة ويندوز 7 و ويندوز 8 ثم ويندوز 8.1 و ويندوز 10 الحالي .*خطوات عمل فورمات للاب توب ويندوز 7*– لابد ان يكون معك نسخة الويندوز الجديدة التي ستقوم بتنزيلها على اللاب توب و قم بوضعها في فلاشة و قم بربط الفلاشة باللاب توب .
 – قم بعمل ريستارت للاب توب و اثناء عملية اعادة التشغيل قم بالضغط بشكل  مستمر على زر F2 ، و هذا الزر الذي من خلاله سيدخلنا الى صفحة الفورمات و  لكن هنا بعض انواع الحواسيب التي لا تنتقل الى هذه الصفحة من خلال زر F2  لذلك عليك التعرف على الزر المناسبك لنوعية حاسبك .
 – الان انتظر الى ان يتم فتح الصفحة المطلوبة ثم بعد ذلك ستظهر لك صفحة تحديد اللغة .
 – سننتقل الى الصفحة التالية و التي يوجد بها الشروط .
 – في الصفحة التالية ستقوم باختيار نسخة بارتيشن C الذي عليه الويندوز القديم لنقوم بالضغط عليه و اختيار زر الفورمات .
 – ثم بعد ذلك نقوم باختيار نسخة الويندوز الجديدة المتفورة على الفلاشة و الانتقال الى الصفحة التالية .
 – عليك الانتظار الى ان يتم تثبيت الويندوز الجديد و فتح الجهاز من جديد .*خطوات عمل فورمات للاب توب ويندوز 8*اذا كنت تمتلك ويندوز 8 يمكنك ان تقوم بعمل فورمات للجهاز من الداخل و لا تحتاج الى اعادة التشغيل ، اتباع النقاط التالية :– في القائمة الجانبية من الشاشة الرئيسية نختار منها خيار ” الاعدادات ” .
 – ستظهر لك عدة خيارات خاصة باللاب توب نختار منها الخيار الاخير ” تغيير اعدادات الكمبيوتر ” .
 – الان اصبحت داخل اعدادات الكمبيوتر و ستظهر لك قائمة جانبية نختار منها ” عام ” .
 – في الخيار قبل الاخير ستجد ” ازالة اي ملفات واعادة تثبيت الويندوز ” قم  باختيارها ستظهر لك نافذة منبثقة قم بتأكيد الاختيار منها .
 – و انتظر الى ان يقوم الجهاز بعمل فورمات مع حاله .*خطوات عمل فورمات للاب توب ويندوز 8.1*الخطوات في عمل فورمات لويندوز 8.1 لا تختلف كثيرا عن نسخة ويندوز 8.0 و لكن الاختلافات تأتي في تصميم الايقونات ، ابتع الخطوات التالية :– عليك اولا الانتقال الى صفحة اعدادات الكمبيوتر لتظهر لك قائمة جانبية نختار منها ” التحديث و الاسترداد .
 – داخل هذه الصفحة ستجد ثلاث اختيارات و التي نختار منها ” استرداد ” .
 – ستجد في الصفحة الجديدة عنوان ” ازالة و تثبيت ملفات الويندوز ” قم باختياره لتظهر لك نافذة منبثقة عليك تأكيد هذا الاختيار .
 – الان عليك الانتظار ىلا ن يتم مسح سخة الويندز و اعادة تثبيتها مرة اخرى .*خطوات عمل فورمات للاب توب ويندوز 10*تعتبر نسخة ويندوز 10 هي الاحدث بالتأكيد و يمكنك ان تقوم بعمل فورمات للاب توب الذي يمتلك نسخة ويندوز 10 من الخطوات التالية : – قم بفتح قائمة ابدأ و قم بالضغط على خيار ” الاعدادات ” .
 – في هذه الصفحة ستجد عدد من الخيارات و التي نختار الخيار الاخير منها و هو ” الامان و التحديثات ” .
 – الان قم بالدخول الى اعادة ضبط المصنع و ستظهر لك عدة خيارات جديدة  نختار منها ” اعادة هذا الجهاز ” لتظهر لك خياراين الاول هو الابقاء على  الملفات على الجاهز من دون حذف و الثاني هو حذف جميع الملفات ، اختر الخيار  الذي تريده .
 – بعد ذلك عليك الانتظار الى ان يتم حذف جميع الملفات في الحاسوب .

----------

